# AFC East



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

The New England Patriots are on their way to another Super Bowl Victory!! We are about to make NFL history with another superbowl WIN. I wecome football fans from around the leage to join me in this historic event. YES YES even Pittsburgh fans!!


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Where were they in '85?


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Watching the Bears do the Super Bowl Shuffle. Now they watch us!


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

Go Indy. I think that the Pats are going to have a little tougher time this year, We'll have to see how the next couple of weeks go.

We are all going to have to find a new team since the Vikes bandwagon has crashed and been drunk, you've see the pics that Chris took, everybody is off.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Yes New England has been the thorn in the side of the Colts for some time now! If it were not for New England the colts would have 3 super bowl rings IMOP. But Springer cmon are you not tired of losing, the colts look tought again but still no match!!!


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Bore,

What's going on with the patsy's?


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Man did San Diego lay the wood to those overrated punks.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

The Brady bunch will do well this year... I don't think well enough to win the Super Bowl. :-?

Go Vikes... Ummm SUCK! uke:


----------



## sndhillshntr (Sep 8, 2005)

How 'bout them CHARGERS


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

How about them Packers? Well on their way to a forth straight NFC North divisional title. I can't hardly wait to see the Pack dominate the queens in the Northern division Toilet Bowls!!.
MOB


----------



## sndhillshntr (Sep 8, 2005)

That's funny stuff MOB :toofunny:


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Yeah the Chargers got us.But Belicheck will make, the necissary adjustments.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Patriot fans Here we go, after losing our left tackle Matt Lite, SS Rodney Harrison as well as Matt Chatham, Richard Seymore and both CB we did pretty good agains the Mike Vickless Falcons! Now get throught Denver at Denver and well see the rest of ya in the playoffs! Well some of ya anyways. 

870 XPRS We won the last two superbowls, overrated? Punks!!?? What!!! we are what the sport is about Team work, we are going to do it again thats right SHOCK THE WORLD!!!!!!!
Sndhillshntr Yeah how about them Chargers! Pittsburge just broke their foot off in there A#$. :lol:


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

There is no denying that they have been one hell of a team the past few years. In this day and age of free agency I would classify the patriots of the past 4 years a dynasty. This year the hype has finally gotten to them and the smoke and mirrors will be exposed. They'll squeak a win in the wild card rd. of the playoffs but lose in the divisionals.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

You would have a good point if smoke and mirrors were the reason for our success. But it is not, it is blood, sweat, tears, and sacrafice!


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

What I was alluding to, in which case I didn't do a very good job, was that this year the hype is a bunch of smoke and mirrors. They were legit the past few years, thus the dynasty tag.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

3-3 Pats after 6 games, starting to worry, gosh I wish we had a game with the Vikes this year


----------

